# sho nuff gator rite thar



## biker13 (Aug 15, 2013)

Lake George,only info I got.


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 15, 2013)

No kidding, bet they were happy with that one.
Great Job and Congrats to whoever got that one.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2013)

Good Grief!!  Sure that aint PS?

Big ole Beast no matter


----------



## REDNECK1 (Aug 16, 2013)

As many alligators as I have messed with the head like that it has got to be 4ft plus so that alligator has got to be 18ft atleast. Kinda like people holding their arms straight out with a fish, 2lb looks like a 10lb. Not P.S ED just camera angle and positioning.  Still a good one


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 16, 2013)

The guys face is a little out of focus. There is deffanantly some space between him and the gator.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 16, 2013)

Use the caster on the dolly as a reference to gauge the size of the gator. Still a good sized gator.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Aug 16, 2013)

info I got said 1100 lbs.... and from lake george....if true it had to come to from the alabama side....


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

That's from Lake Placid.  Dude is Bill Pullman's double.  Big lizard though.


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 23, 2013)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> The guys face is a little out of focus. There is deffanantly some space between him and the gator.



Here's a good example of the same kind of thing. This gator was 12ft, but I tried to make him look like 20....LOL!  By the way this was a lake george gator also.  They grow em big down there!!!


----------



## b rad (Aug 27, 2013)

This was on local news near Jacksonville Florida


----------

